# Little cough?



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

For the last few days Roscoe has been doing this weird little cough type nose. It sounds more like a "honk" 

Any idea what this may be from? The first time it happened was in the middle of the night and I freaked thinking he was choking on something! He constantly tries to eat strings off stuff, I'm worried maybe it's from that?


----------



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

My Pippin is doing the exact same thing. It's as if he has a hairball stuck in his throat. His bark also sounds very "hoarse" - we are experiencing a really, really bad allergy season right now. Do you suppose that has something to do with this? I've never experienced anything like this before.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

It could be reverse sneezing...forgot the other name of it. If you put your fingers over the nostrils it will stop. I'll admit, the first time it happened to Sophie it scared the wits out of me!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm thinking it could be reverse sneeze too. Not dangerous I don't think and not uncommon. 



 If you check You Tube and enter "reverse sneeze" you can see a whole bunch of them! My Chingy has it too. Try cupping your hand over the nose and it should stop if that's what it is.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I was about to post about this because Gordo has been doing some sort of sneeze every day...I've been tracking it just to see if it continues. It almost sounds like when people with allergies sneeze.

Perugina, can you explain a little more about how to stop it?


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

mimismom said:


> I was about to post about this because Gordo has been doing some sort of sneeze every day...I've been tracking it just to see if it continues. It almost sounds like when people with allergies sneeze.
> 
> Perugina, can you explain a little more about how to stop it?


Just cover the nose with your hand or fingers to block the nostrils, haven't checked out the vids but I'm sure they are similar.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

No, it's definitely not the reverse sneeze. His mouth is open and he is breathing out.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

post nasal drip? trying to hork up a big lugie?

I did see some reverse sneezing with mouth open...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Perugina said:


> post nasal drip? trying to hork up a big lugie?
> 
> I did see some reverse sneezing with mouth open...


Bwahaha! I just about choked on my dinner laughing! :laugh:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

How is he now Natalie? Any better?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I was wondering about Roscoe also. How is he?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

He didn't do it at all yesterday.

He loves to eat string and thread and whatever fabric he can get off his toys. On Sunday, I caught him ripping the fuzz off of a tennis ball and eating it! :frusty: Dumb dog! I've taken away all his fuzzy toys and only let him play with them when we are watching. I got him some new latex lil pals squeakers (his fav), so hopefully the "honking" has stopped for good!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good to hear he seems to be ok...what's up with eating fuzz? Kipling will eat his own fur if I leave it unattended while grooming..little tufts of fur ... ew.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

KSC said:


> Good to hear he seems to be ok...what's up with eating fuzz? Kipling will eat his own fur if I leave it unattended while grooming..little tufts of fur ... ew.


Marley too! I have to hide the little pile of hair or he runs off with it. Just today I picked up a tiny mat off the carpet and was asking whose is this? Marley grabbed it and swallowed it before I could catch him and get it back!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yessss! OMG these little weirdos! If there are dust bunnies anywhere in the house he will gobble them. I have caught him trying to wiggle behind the toilet to find anything I've missed while cleaning. He also tried to fish a swiffer pad out of the garbage to eat the fuzz!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yes...swiffer...Kipling LOVES swiffer.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Ha ha! Lola is a dust bunny, hair, dirt, tennis ball fuzz eater too! You name it, she'll eat it. Most times it just gets caught in her beard when she goes to investigate whatever spot she sees on the ground. When she was little and I had to bring in a stool sample, the vet commented on how there were some "long fibers" in her poop. C'mon now, like she's the only puppy to have hair, tennis ball fuzz and such in her poop?!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So happy to hear Roscoe is doing better. I've been lucky never had a dog chew or dig. But my first shih tzu use to eat coins!!!! The kids would tell me if I didn't give them lunch money they would go outside to collect it. Of course being the mean mommy I said "Go ahead". He never had an issue but we had to always be careful and that was often not enough!


----------

